# haven't responded as well as 1st time, is it a waste of time?



## teri18 (Mar 22, 2010)

I hope someone will be able to answer me.   My name is teri, I am 38 yrs old.  My dh and I conceived our son William after our first attempt at icsi.  Three years later we have started again.  however, this time, I only have 5 eggs at 18 and 14 in size, but I still have two days to go, before they are taken out!  Has anyone else not responsed as well as their conceived attempt but gone on to have a sucessful pregnancy?  This cycle is crippling us financially and I just need a little hope that we are not maxin out our credit card for no reason!

Im sorry I sound negative, but just wanted a little hope!

Thank you

Teri


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Terri,

I haven't had icsi so I know its not exactly the same but with my first tx when I conceived DD I responded so well and had 10+ follies all 25mm and over, I also OHSS.  This time round the tx has been so slow and have not responded well at all, I've just gone through third and final attempt and only produced 1 decent looking folly   my clinic said all i need is 1 but still feel like i need to over produce to have any sort of chance.  As u can see not long till OTD for me so i'll let you know the outcome.

I wish you all the luck and very best wishes for your tx it sounds good to me as quality is better than quantity so they say  

lots of     and     and    

ally x


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Terry
5 eggs sounds pretty good and so do the sizes sound good too.  Please don't worry.  It's easy to get a bit stressed comparing yourself to other girls who have different reasons for needing tx and to yourself 3 years ago etc.. As you know with ICSI you've got a brilliant chance of fertilisation and of having a lovely embie or two to put back.  My understanding is that if you've been successful before your chances go up too.  So relax and enjoy your last day before you are PUPO.  I do know how you feel about the credit card though!!! I'll keep everything crossed for you - you too Ally.     
Reb
x


----------



## teri18 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you Ally and Reb for your replies!  im sorry if I sound selfish, I don't mean tooxx   its the hormones 
We are so grateful for our son, but I know its our last chance, and you both have really given me a little hope.  Thank you so much.  I wish you both all the luckxxx  Teri xx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Teri - I didn't think you didn't sound selfish at all   - know just how you feel and it's a really stressful time - but it sounds good so far and am really keeping my fingers crossed for you for EC. Do let us know how it goes.  love Reb


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

ditto hun   

i think you always think it will be the same as the first time, as thats all you have to compare it too.

I'm also    and    that you'll get lots of lovely eggs and you'll have the pick of the bunch. 

love ally x


----------

